# MY BEAUTIFUL GOLDEN GIRL HAS PASSED



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Blondie said:


> I wanted to reach out to the golden retriever forum community.
> 
> I had joined many years ago. I was pretty active for awhile. But then as life goes, other priorities occurred. Family, school, work, sports. You name it.
> I never neglected my beautiful girl in our life events, just didn't contribute here on the forum.
> ...


I'm so sorry for your loss. I can tell how much you loved sweet Maggie. I hope the love you had for her and she for you comforts and fills your heart until you see her again one day. It's so hard to lose one, but it is so worth it to have shared the happiness and love.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

My condolences on losing your beautiful girl. It sounds like she had a wonderful life with many adventures. I hope in time your memories bring you smiles instead of tears...


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. Most of us know how painful this is.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Maggie. We met years ago when I had Riley. It's so hard to say goodbye to these guys.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Such a beautiful tribute for Maggie. It says everything about what she meant to you. I so wish we could have more time with these sweet souls.


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

I am very so very sorry you are hurting. She had a beautiful life with you. She must have been an amazing lady. They are Angels on loan to us mere mortals. The pain and the cavernous void they leave behind is real. Please find comfort that you had 12 + wonderful years together Peace, prayers and hugs to you.


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

A wonderful tribute to a beautiful girl. You are so right that these wonderful beings teach us so much about life. Take good care.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ah, it's so sad reading about your loss of Maggie. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Maggie, would you like me to add her name to The Rainbow Bridge List?.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Maggie. Sounds like she was a very sweet girl.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beloved Maggie. I'm a Maine girl, too. I'm glad she blessed your life with her love and brought joy to you and your family. It's never long enough. Sending warm thoughts for peace and comfort. Godspeed, Lovely Maggie from Maine 💗


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm so sorry - twelve days is so fast, and so sudden. Thinking of your pretty Maggie today.


----------

